# Calls to Destroy Egypt's Great Pyramids Begin



## GAP (11 Jul 2012)

I wonder if the world is going to stand by again after the destruction of The Buddhas of Bamiyan carved into the side of a cliff in the Bamyan valley in the Hazarajat region of central Afghanistan

Calls to Destroy Egypt's Great Pyramids Begin
Posted GMT 7-10-2012
Article Link

According to several reports in the Arabic media, prominent Muslim clerics have begun to call for the demolition of Egypt's Great Pyramids--or, in the words of Saudi Sheikh Ali bin Said al-Rabi'i, those "symbols of paganism," which Egypt's Salafi party has long planned to cover with wax. Most recently, Bahrain's "Sheikh of Sunni Sheikhs" and President of National Unity, Abd al-Latif al-Mahmoud, called on Egypt's new president, Muhammad Morsi, to "destroy the Pyramids and accomplish what the Sahabi Amr bin al-As could not."

This is a reference to the Muslim Prophet Muhammad's companion, Amr bin al-As and his Arabian tribesmen, who invaded and conquered Egypt circa 641. Under al-As and subsequent Muslim rule, many Egyptian antiquities were destroyed as relics of infidelity. While most Western academics argue otherwise, according to early Muslim writers, the great Library of Alexandria itself--deemed a repository of pagan knowledge contradicting the Koran--was destroyed under bin al-As's reign and in compliance with Caliph Omar's command.

However, while book-burning was an easy activity in the 7th century, destroying the mountain-like pyramids and their guardian Sphinx was not--even if Egypt's Medieval Mamluk rulers "de-nosed" the latter during target practice (though popular legend still attributes it to a Westerner, Napoleon).

Now, however, as Bahrain's "Sheikh of Sheikhs" observes, and thanks to modern technology, the pyramids can be destroyed. The only question left is whether the Muslim Brotherhood president of Egypt is "pious" enough--if he is willing to complete the Islamization process that started under the hands of Egypt's first Islamic conqueror.

Nor is such a course of action implausible. History is laden with examples of Muslims destroying their own pre-Islamic heritage--starting with Islam's prophet Muhammad himself, who destroyed Arabia's Ka'ba temple, transforming it into a mosque.

Asking "What is it about Islam that so often turns its adherents against their own patrimony?" Daniel Pipes provides several examples, from Medieval Muslims in India destroying their forefathers' temples, to contemporary Muslims destroying their non-Islamic heritage in Egypt, Iraq, Israel, Malaysia, and Tunisia.

Edited to add: 

~~It is further telling that such calls are being made now--immediately after a Muslim Brotherhood member became Egypt's president. In fact, the same reports discussing the call to demolish the last of the Seven Wonders of the Word, also note that Egyptian Salafis are calling on Morsi to banish all Shias and Baha'is from Egypt.

In other words, Morsi's call to release the Blind Sheikh, a terrorist mastermind, may be the tip of the iceberg in coming audacity. From calls to legalize Islamic sex-slave marriage to calls to institute "morality police" to calls to destroy Egypt's mountain-like monuments, under Muslim Brotherhood tutelage, the bottle has been uncorked, and the genie unleashed in Egypt.

Will all those international institutions, which make it a point to look the other way whenever human rights abuses are committed by Muslims, lest they appear "Islamophobic," at least take note now that the Great Pyramids appear to be next on Islam's hit list, or will the fact that Muslims are involved silence them once again--even as those most ancient symbols of human civilization are pummeled to the ground?


More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> I wonder if the world is going to stand by again after the destruction of The Buddhas of Bamiyan carved into the side of a cliff in the Bamyan valley in the Hazarajat region of central Afghanistan ....


 .... not to mention religious shrines being destroyed elsewhere in Africa.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jul 2012)

The only thing Egypt has going for them is tourisim.  Destroying their biggest tourisim attraction is a GREAT idea.


----------



## Rahul (11 Jul 2012)

> The only thing Egypt has going for them is tourisim.  Destroying their biggest tourisim attraction is a GREAT idea.



Isn't that what the clerics would want? More disenfranchised and unemployed youth coming under their influence. On the other hand, unemployment and destruction of the tourist industry might help overthrow the Muslim Brotherhood government. Very interesting situation.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jul 2012)

From my reading the Eygptains see themselves as different from the Arabs and have a strong sense of self and history. I suspect that attempts to destroy the pyramids would motivate the public in overthrowing them. 
Far more insidous will be the closing and abandonment of preservation of smaller artifacts and sites. Not to mention a blind eye to looting and black market sales of artifacts.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (11 Jul 2012)

Hopefully they'll realize that not only is this unnecessary, they'd be losing untold amounts of tourist money.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2012)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Hopefully they'll realize that not only is this unnecessary, they'd be losing untold amounts of tourist money.



I don't think that militant Islamists are too concerned about tourists. I would even bet that less tourists (less infidels) around is viewed as desirable.


----------



## Stevenhh (11 Jul 2012)

But. But. I still haven't gone there yet!  :'(


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2012)

I'm surprised they haven't called for an invasion of Israel...again.

MM


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they haven't called for an invasion of Israel...again.



They're hoping the tourist revenues generated by a newly stable Egypt will fund that.

Oh.... wait.......


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they haven't called for an invasion of Israel...again.


Just wait - as Eddie Murphy said in one of his routines, "You KNOW that train's coming"....


----------



## winnipegoo7 (11 Jul 2012)

Stevenhh said:
			
		

> But. But. I still haven't gone there yet!  :'(



Get there quick then, it's pretty sweet. They even have a KFC and a Pizza Hut now!


----------



## Franko (11 Jul 2012)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Get there quick then, it's pretty sweet. They even have a KFC and a Pizza Hut now!



Because that's what you want to go and eat at when you're in a foreign land, shyte that you can get at home.    :


Regards


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Because that's what you want to go and eat at when you're in a foreign land, shyte that you can get at home.    :
> 
> 
> Regards



i always eat the local cuisine when i travel but, to be fair, it can get old quick too. Once in a while, something familiar ain't a bad idea.

I'm not a big sushi guy so after a few days in Japan, i was ready to walk an hour to the nearest McD's............


----------

